# Off-Gassing From Spray Foam



## Louisville Roofing (Jan 13, 2016)

This is a Question about The Risk associated with Spray Foam

With proper ventilation spray foam is perfectly safe.Right? I've used it a lot in the past, but now I'm thinking twice. I will not take the chance of poisoning a customer, spray foam is out fo now.

If spray foam is designed chemically to morph into an inert material after it cures, could the problem be the installation itself, an improper balance of Part A and Part B? This, at least, was the suggestion of David Posada, who raised the question after following two threads at sprayfoam.com.

There was no unanimity on this question, but Posada added this: "Much of the published information regarding low-density spray foams addresses the low- or non-toxicity of 'properly cured' or 'properly installed' foams; little seems to be said about what constitutes an improper curing or installation, what chemicals can be released, what hazards (if any) may be present, and what remedies are appropriate.

A bad mix may be only one potential problem. I'm still erring on the side of caution


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what question you have. Maybe you are just trying to spark a discussion. What spray foam product are you talking about? I am sure that spray foam manufacturers and the EPA have specifications and regulations for the installation of this stuff. Nothing wrong with being cautious if that helps you but why are you telling us?

Jesse
Elite Roofing Remodel


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

I have bad experiences with open cell spray foam. I have personally worked on removing ice dams from a brand new church, -actually it was seven years old. The spray foam cussed the plywood to hold moisture and roof was leaking every tine snow was on it. The solution the church can up with was to hire contractors to shovel snow every time there was more than a foot of snow. 

After the 7th year roof started to leak every time it rained now. I inspected the roof and thought maybe all the shovel marks on the shingles was somehow causing the leak becuase there were hundreds of them.

I gave an estimate to replace 10 squares of the 300 sq roof. When we pulled up the singles, now keep in mind the building was only 7 years old, some prices of plywood were totally gone like not even there just black mold spots where there once was plywood. The only thing we were walking on was the spray foam insulation. In some spots the rafters had started to rot in this seven year old building as far as 3 inches down, wouldn't even hold nails got new plywood.

Moral of story, spray foam can be very bad news, just google it. Some roofers report not allowing roofers to walk on roofs if the buildings ys s spray foam becuase plywood has been knows to totally rot away in very few years.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Spray foam can be a real pain if you're not prepared


----------



## SanduskyRoof (Sep 29, 2017)

*Spray Foam - is it safe?*

I've been following this discussion. Found this, might be helpful: 

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...335/closed-cell-spray-foam-insulation-it-safe

Goes into detail on safety of open/closed cell spray foam. I'm still using it, though I recommend giving it a few days to off gas. We mostly focus on providing roof repair Louisville KY, but we've had our fair share of new construction projects that include spray foam. 

Matt


----------



## shingle guy (Feb 4, 2021)

We have considered for many years getting a spray foam rig since its what everyone seems to want. The rigs are not only expensive but we also hear bad things of the decay and off-gassing that you mentioned. Look into soy based foam products that cure differently than traditional a/b drum setups. it's supposed to dissipate after a few days but there are those picky folks that have bionic noses. As far as leaks, you wont be able to know about them usually until they have done some damage.


----------

